# First DIY



## MikeyB (8/11/16)

Hi All,

Could you possibly give me some advise on my first mix. All flavours are from Clyrolinx.

Heres what im trying:

Total - 10ml
55% PG --- 45% VG
3mg Nic
6% Caramel
4% Spearmint
1% Tobacco
4% Creamy Coffee

Ive got everything worked out in eJuice Me Up but I have no idea how its going to turn out, so far all I can say is that it smells too minty.

Also, ive been reading about steeping, some say a minimum of 2 weeks to steep, which means im going to need to buy more pre-made and even then if this turns out siff then im back at square one.

Any tips/ideas/advice would be greatly appreciated. Id really like to get cracking on a 100ml batch so that I can cover the steeping periods and get myself into a position where I vape DIY only.


----------



## MikeyB (8/11/16)

Ok, so I think I should have searched these forums before hand. Seems 15% flavours is going to be rough.


----------



## RichJB (8/11/16)

4-6% on Cly flavours is going to get your attention, that's for sure. Do not be surprised if your juices taste like Chanel No. 5. I would also avoid making 100ml mixes until you're absolutely sure the recipe is a winner. For eg, I'm not sure that Spearmint and Coffee is a combo I'd want to try. If you can pull it off, though, that's great.

If I can make a suggestion, get yourself some basic FA, TFA, FW and Cap flavours and make up a few simple winning recipes like Mustard Milk or Strawberry Cheesecake. That will build your confidence in DIY. I fear that putting random Clyrolinx combinations together is not going to end well and will put you off DIY.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## blujeenz (8/11/16)

That 55% PG, do re mi
Probably feel it in the toenails.


----------



## MikeyB (8/11/16)

Thanks a bunch, ive been mixing premade Coffee, Caramel and 2 mints as my daily vape for ages now so was thinking I'd try my hand at replicating that from scratch. Thank for the tips, Ill order some of the flavours for a few tried and tested recipes.



RichJB said:


> 4-6% on Cly flavours is going to get your attention, that's for sure. Do not be surprised if your juices taste like Chanel No. 5. I would also avoid making 100ml mixes until you're absolutely sure the recipe is a winner. For eg, I'm not sure that Spearmint and Coffee is a combo I'd want to try. If you can pull it off, though, that's great.
> 
> If I can make a suggestion, get yourself some basic FA, TFA, FW and Cap flavours and make up a few simple winning recipes like Mustard Milk or Strawberry Cheesecake. That will build your confidence in DIY. I fear that putting random Clyrolinx combinations together is not going to end well and will put you off DIY.



Haha, ive always enjoyed steep learning curves 



blujeenz said:


> That 55% PG, do re mi
> Probably feel it in the toenails.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MikeyB (10/11/16)

Right, advice taken and mixing up a batch or RY4D as per Rocket Puppy's recipe 

Another Q, the flavours from CLY came in a 5ml bottle that fitted a syringe, so measuring in ml was easy. The 10 ml FA and TFA bottles from E-Liquid Concentrates have a drip type top, so is there a rule as to how many drops make a ml?

EDIT: 

I should have googled that, seems it cannot be done, even with the same dropper, juice viscosity means that every drop of different concentrate is different... So plan B, how to get a syringe in there.


----------



## Faghree (10/11/16)

MikeyB said:


> Right, advice taken and mixing up a batch or RY4D as per Rocket Puppy's recipe
> 
> Another Q, the flavours from CLY came in a 5ml bottle that fitted a syringe, so measuring in ml was easy. The 10 ml FA and TFA bottles from E-Liquid Concentrates have a drip type top, so is there a rule as to how many drops make a ml?
> 
> ...




pull the little top off the bottle


----------



## gdigitel (10/11/16)

Or take the plunger out of the syringe, stick the syringe with needle in your mixing bottle and squeeze out consecrate into back of syringe till required mills reached. Pop plunger back in and squeeze out concentrate.


----------



## MikeyB (10/11/16)

Right, so 30ml of RY4D made. It's a lot lighter in colour then some of the RY4s I've bought in the past... Now to try waiting a week or 2 before trying it.   







Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (10/11/16)

Nice one! If you're going to DIY, I would highly recommend getting a scale. Mixing by weight is way simpler and less fussy than mixing by volume.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MikeyB (10/11/16)

Any idea where I can find the weights per ml for eJuice Me Up? Also, does VG nic weigh the same as VG? Really can disappear down the rabbit hole with DIY.



RichJB said:


> Nice one! If you're going to DIY, I would highly recommend getting a scale. Mixing by weight is way simpler and less fussy than mixing by volume.


----------



## RichJB (10/11/16)

For DIY weights, this is a good source.


----------



## MikeyB (10/11/16)

Thanks, found this as well. Scale for XMas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeyB (14/11/16)

Just tested the RY4D and its awesome!! Perhaps something about vaping your own mixes makes them taste better!

PS: Scale is on its way

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF (14/11/16)

one down.......how many more to go......
Dont worry it will get darker over time, especially @ 6mg nic.
Well done you have gotten over the first step. Now to follow a couple of other threads and build up your concentrates to about 300,000 and you should be good to go.

It is a lot of fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/16)

MikeyB said:


> Right, so 30ml of RY4D made. It's a lot lighter in colour then some of the RY4s I've bought in the past... Now to try waiting a week or 2 before trying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which ry4d did you use?


----------



## MikeyB (19/12/16)

Paul33 said:


> Which ry4d did you use?



I used Rocket Puppys original recipe for this batch (Found Here). Its very nice, but ive seen he (or she) has come up with a new version so ill definitely be trying that next.

Also, it gets a lot darker in colour over a 10 day steep. Im currently rotating 3 50ml bottles which ensures each new batch gets a decent steep before I need to vape it.


----------



## Paul33 (19/12/16)

MikeyB said:


> I used Rocket Puppys original recipe for this batch (Found Here). Its very nice, but ive seen he (or she) has come up with a new version so ill definitely be trying that next.
> 
> Also, it gets a lot darker in colour over a 10 day steep. Im currently rotating 3 50ml bottles which ensures each new batch gets a decent steep before I need to vape it.



Thank you! Will give it a whirl later on!


----------



## GregF (19/12/16)

@Paul33 you mentioned that you are allergic to peanuts. 
As far as I know you can vape peanut flavoured juice without a problem. It does not contain actual peanuts it just mimics the taste. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (19/12/16)

Welcome to the endless tunnel that is DIY

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/12/16)

GregF said:


> @Paul33 you mentioned that you are allergic to peanuts.
> As far as I know you can vape peanut flavoured juice without a problem. It does not contain actual peanuts it just mimics the taste.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



I also thought that but spoke to a local juice maker in durban and he recommended rather just stay away from it. 

It's all good. There's PLENTY other flavours out there to keep me happy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonogeni (13/1/17)

check out theflavourmill.co.za, You can buy juices according to recipes on the site. makes it easier for me at least. Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

